# Will Viena ban protection sports?



## Maria Janota (Sep 24, 2009)

So I`ve heard - there is a project of law banning protection sports there due to agressive dogs prolems. I don`t speak german to confirm it but here are some pages to vote against:
http://de-de.facebook.com/group.php?gid=357032170681&ref=ts
http://www.reinelt.at/
Don`t know what is a foreigner vote worth:roll:


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

I think Italy already has.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know about Italy but yes Vienna wants to ban dog biting sport. If this will pass - and I assume it will pass (most people have no clue what Schutzhund or ring sport is about) - more regions and country will follow. As a matter of fact Switzerland discussed this issue and I bet they are just waiting to jump on the wagon. 
In the vidoe the See-You-Next-Tuesday chick says that dogs who are trained for schutzhund are a serious weapon. She suggest that having a non trained (only wants to play) dog does the job; i.e. guarding your house. In many European countries personal protection is illegal (count in all the German speaking places).


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Guess I'm a bit more optimistic than you Rachel. Whatever Vienna / Austria decide to do, this will not affect Swiss Protection Sports. We've been through this, come through, not unscathed, but come through.

It is a well known fact that the dogs / breeds doing Protection Sports are not the dogs that are biting out in the streets.

If we (biting sport participants) start seeing gloom, who knows what will happen.


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Gillian you do know www.lexcanis.ch ? Check with them and it doesn't look very good. I am to some part involved and talked to animal "welfare". But at least today some partial news from the cow eyed chick.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And? 
What are YOU trying to say?


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Could something like this ever transcend to the United States or places like France, Holland, Belgium, etc...?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Your guess is as good as mine but if we keep on bleating about it. who know what wil happen?


----------



## Aivaras Peksys (Jan 13, 2010)

The most interesting thing that this insurance offers those people who haven't any touch of dog sports.
The austrians invite all dog sport lovers to vote against this law http://91.112.1.230/index.php (in germany language) 
Yes, I think this is because more and more people were bited by the dogs. In Austria are the same forbiden to put on dog muzzel e-collor, pinch collor etc.
I hope austrians can more clearly explain this question if they are in this forum


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Councillor Sima is the opinion that Protection Sports produce aggressive dogs and is appealing to her voters to support her in banning Schuthund Sports for private handlers.

The argument against it is the same used in Germany and Switzerland, i.e. breeding selection, etc. etc. Don't all shout out that the Schutzhund Trials are not selective. It's a well known fact. But the very training and assessment of these dogs does not take place on the sports field.

Another politician who knows nothing about canines and is causing a stir. Makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Could something like this ever transcend to the United States or places like France, Holland, Belgium, etc...?


Oh yeah withoutafu**ing doubt. Those do gooders are pure evil. Look at all the countries that have banned firearms to civilians.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

www.reinelt.<WBR>at

For those that do not understand what this says, here is a rough translation.

Vorname=First Name
Nachname=Last Naem
Straße=Street
Plz=could be zip code?
Ort=City/Town

By filling out and sending this form, I am in agreement with the following statement:

I, the undersigned, know Sportschutz from my own private or professional experience. I do not recognize any heightened danger to the public
through this training and therefore am against a law that prohibits a sport that has been in existence for approximately 100 yrs.


----------



## Aivaras Peksys (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is the link where you can sign in petition www.dog-events.be/keepipoalive/


----------

